# Sicherung fliegt beim einstecken des Rechner raus! Ein Netzteilproblem?



## Bene11660 (26. August 2012)

Hallo,
Seit einiger Zeit fliegt die Sicherung meines Zimmers immer beim Einstecken des Rechners raus.
Kann dies am Netzteil liegen, oder muss ich das Problem woanders suchen? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Nostrex (26. August 2012)

Sehr warscheindlich netzteil.
Solltest das nichtmehr einstecken, sonst grillt es dir noch die andere hardware ..
Oder hat schon ... 
Besorg dir ein anderes und teste durch.
MfG


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2012)

Das liegt nicht am NT sondern schlichtweg daran das die Sicherung eures Sicherungsautomaten nicht träge genug ist 

wird wohl noch eine H sein ......fall für einen elektriker den auszutauschen (den sicherungsautomat)


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Seit einiger Zeit fliegt die Sicherung meines Zimmers immer beim Einstecken des Rechners raus.
> Kann dies am Netzteil liegen, oder muss ich das Problem woanders suchen?
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


 
Konntest du den PC zuvor denn einstecken, ohne dass die Sicherung flog? Schau doch einfach mal bitte im Sicherungskasten nach, was auf der Sicherung draufsteht. Wenn es ein LS mit H-Charakteristik ist, wirst du diesen wohl austauschen *lassen! *müssen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2012)

Aber bitte nicht selber daran rumfummeln .....das ist ein fall für einen Elektriker


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Ja das sowieso nicht. Mehr als Ablesen darf der Laie eh nicht. Also einfach ablesen was auf dem LS steht, wenn z.B. H10 drauf steht, dann den Elektriker anrufen und den LS gegen einen B10 tauschen lassen. Und wenn der LS dann immer noch fliegt, wirst du wohl oder übel einen Tausch des NTs in Betracht ziehen müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen Sicherung, wenn ich meine Leiste anschalte fliegt die mir auch raus. Da hängt aber auch so einiges dran.
Muss die danach immer wieder hochdrücken.


----------



## Lt.Ford (26. August 2012)

es könnte zum teil aber auch am netzteil liegen. ich hab mal in den rezensionen von einem be quiet netzteil gelesen, dass immer wieder die sicherung rausfliegt, weil be quiet irgendeine quick speed up technologie oder sowas verwendet. die lösung war, dass die leute sich dann so ne art starthilfe vors netzteil geklemmt haben, damit dieses nicht zu schnell zu viel strom ziehen kann.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> es könnte zum teil aber auch am netzteil liegen. ich hab mal in den rezensionen von einem be quiet netzteil gelesen, dass immer wieder die sicherung rausfliegt, weil be quiet irgendeine quick speed up technologie oder sowas verwendet. die lösung war, dass die leute sich dann so ne art starthilfe vors netzteil geklemmt haben, damit dieses nicht zu schnell zu viel strom ziehen kann.


 
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Betroffenen alle in Altbauwohnungen oder Häusern wohnen, in denen noch alte Automaten mit H-Charakteristik im Schaltkasten waren.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. August 2012)

Danke für Eure Antworten 
Es sind Siemens B16 Sicherungen. Mein Vater ist Elektrotechniker, ich lass sie mal von ihm
checken. Ich werde auch mal den Pc in ein anderes Zimmer schleppen, und mal testen ob sie auch dort rausfliegt.
Ich kann aber sagen, dass es früher seltener oder gar nie Passiert ist. Ich verwende übrigens ein Silverstone
Strider Gold 850 Watt netzteil.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten
> Es sind Siemens B16 Sicherungen. Mein Vater ist Elektrotechniker, ich lass sie mal von ihm
> checken. Ich werde auch mal den Pc in ein anderes Zimmer schleppen, und mal testen ob sie auch dort rausfliegt.
> Ich kann aber sagen, dass es früher seltener oder gar nie Passiert ist. Ich verwende übrigens ein Silverstone
> Strider Gold 850 Watt netzteil.


 
Genau, probier es einfach in einem anderen Zimmer aus. Wenn ein defektes NT vorliegt, müsste es dort die Sicherung ebenfalls raushauen. Wenn Der PC mehrmals eingeschaltet werden kann, ohne dass die Sicherung fliegt, dann ist wahrscheinlich der LS das Problem. Könnte es denn auch sein, dass weitere Geräte auf dieser Sicherung bzw. diesem Stromkreis hängen, die zuvor nicht dran waren?


----------

